# Great Pyrenees Pictorial History Books....



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone else own these? It is a series of three books, Vol 1-3. The photos are priceless, dating back to the turn of the century, into the 20's, 30's....and on....in B&W and in color. Include photos from the Basque region and old photos of working GP's...you can see how much the breed has changed through the decades. Worth the dough for all Pyr lovers.

Author is Joseph Gentzel... Can be found on Amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Pyrenee...=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311750877&sr=1-6


----------

